# What's the longest Uber ride in history?...



## JO42thecat (Jul 5, 2017)

...because I may have just topped it. I did a near 10 hour drive from Atlanta to West Virginia.

Also: Uber says my payment for this trip is "pending review." Any idea what that means?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope you get paid for it.
I think 4 hours is tops.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a ride request from central Wisconsin to Marion, Iowa, but turned it down. The rider would have paid $440 but of course, I would have received less than that. Eight hours of driving for whatever I would receive, and with me buying the gas... not a good deal for me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JO42thecat said:


> Also: Uber says my payment for this trip is "pending review." Any idea what that means?


I'm not certain, but I think it means it's pending review.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

There was a staged one that went from Charlotte NC to Hollywood....you can find the video on youtube.


----------



## JO42thecat (Jul 5, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hope you get paid for it.
> I think 4 hours is tops.


And here I put in 10.



Gilby said:


> I had a ride request from central Wisconsin to Marion, Iowa, but turned it down. The rider would have paid $440 but of course, I would have received less than that. Eight hours of driving for whatever I would receive, and with me buying the gas... not a good deal for me.


My fare was awesome- paid for the gas and my hotel room.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

JO42thecat said:


> And here I put in 10.
> 
> My fare was awesome- paid for the gas and my hotel room.


Pull over a gas station and sleep in your car .


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I drove 10 hours (not for Uber, for vacation) and had to pull over 4 times to stretch my legs, take a nap etc. Also a 10 hour trip is a money loser. Thats 10 hours back dead miles


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I took a fifteen minute ride once that felt like an eternity.
Dude smelled like rotting feet, and wet dog, and decaying arm pit and old, old crotch. 
I rolled the window down and damn near froze, also nearly barfed (hey, wud I have gotten a cleaning fee?)
Another one I sent a text to Uber asking not to be matched again.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Where in WV by the way?


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

JO42thecat said:


> ...because I may have just topped it. I did a near 10 hour drive from Atlanta to West Virginia.
> 
> Also: Uber says my payment for this trip is "pending review." Any idea what that means?


Amazing.

What was the Total price / What did you get??

Pending Review means since the dollar amount is so huge, they need to manually verify it, which they will.

This happened to me for the first time yesterday, i had a XL Ride that was $420 fare, 300 for myself. 
the whole pending review thing scared the **** outta me, but you'll be fine



Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drove 10 hours (not for Uber, for vacation) and had to pull over 4 times to stretch my legs, take a nap etc. Also a 10 hour trip is a money loser. Thats 10 hours back dead miles


Bullshit. Even if its an UberX Ride, its worth it


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I would do a long 10 hours drive.. only if i can afford a Tesla and do auto-pilot..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Losing 27 billion dollars


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

If they decide that the trip was on a fraudulent credit card you are screwed. Thats what pending review means.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Dropking said:


> If they decide that the trip was on a fraudulent credit card you are screwed. Thats what pending review means.


That's not true.

if someone frauded a CC for that ride --- they would dispute it -- but uber would eat the cost and still pay you.

it has to be $1,000+ for the trip.

*They manually verify large transactions*. thats all it means


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

DJWolford said:


> Amazing.
> 
> What was the Total price / What did you get??
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how much OP's pay was, but lets say, it was $500. That means he drove 10 hours for pax, but then another 10 hours in DEAD miles back home. Thats 20 hours total of gas and wear tear which is about 1,200 TOTAL miles.

-Figure he spent $100 on gas
-.26 cents per mile for wear and tear = $312
- - Right now he's at $412 in overhead, so he's losing $12, plus he's away from friends/family and driving when you're tired is DANGEROUS and risk of accident greatly increases, plus he's eating on the road which is ANOTHER added cost, plus we haven't even added tolls (if any) coming back home.

If a pax asked me to drive 10 hours, I would decline


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I'm not sure how much OP's pay was, but lets say, it was $500. That means he drove 10 hours for pax, but then another 10 hours in DEAD miles back home. Thats 20 hours total of gas and wear tear which is about 1,200 TOTAL miles.
> 
> -Figure he spent $100 on gas
> -.26 cents per mile for wear and tear = $312
> ...


Let me use a direct example because there's no possible way this can be anything but good.

I had an Uber XL Ride, 110 Miles 2.5 hours --- it was 2x surge and they tipped me $200 but lets take that out of it completely.

Base fare for that ride would have been $160 Net for me.

5 Hours total.
220 Miles
$30 gas -- ISH.

Net - $130.

At base numbers --- especially XL, X is very comparable it still makes a ton of sense


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

DJWolford said:


> Let me use a direct example because there's no possible way this can be anything but good.
> 
> I had an Uber XL Ride, 110 Miles 2.5 hours --- it was 2x surge and they tipped me $200 but lets take that out of it completely.
> 
> ...


You're ASSUMING the OP got tipped and you're also not adding in wear/tear which is .26 cents PER MILE, and he drove probably 1,200 miles.///


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DJWolford said:


> That's not true.
> 
> if someone frauded a CC for that ride --- they would dispute it -- but uber would eat the cost and still pay you.
> 
> ...


Have not had uber try to not pay me but lyft has for a $350 ride


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> You're ASSUMING the OP got tipped and you're also not adding in wear/tear which is .26 cents PER MILE, and he drove probably 1,200 miles.///


no I'm not

i literally took that out --- and said LETS TAKE THAT OUT COMPLETELY surge too btw.

I'm assuming base fare.

its not rocket science, all of us including myself want 'Big Rides'

all the sudden you're trying to tell me THE BIGGEST ride is somehow too BIG and now bad.

No


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

if its a base fare at 10 hours, NO WAY IN HELL you're making money. gas and wear and tear for 20 hours of driving will negate any money you're making


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

This was going to be the longest trip before I cancelled.


----------



## 03055driver (Dec 12, 2017)

JO42thecat said:


> ...because I may have just topped it. I did a near 10 hour drive from Atlanta to West Virginia.
> 
> Also: Uber says my payment for this trip is "pending review." Any idea what that means?


"Screwed"


----------



## Damascus1d (Jan 2, 2017)

Long ride is good @2x or better cause of dead miles and no ability to take a break while you with a rider.



tohunt4me said:


> Hope you get paid for it.
> I think 4 hours is tops.


Within 48 hours, It not how long is the trip , it is how much money,had many trips that were less than an hour each but high surge and I had to wait for at least 24 hours to see the dollar amount


----------



## midrangecity (Nov 10, 2017)

Long rides only work if you get a ride back. Did an 83 mile trip from airport UberX for $67. No tip. Left app on the whole way back without any pings. Spent $35 on wear and tear and spent 3 hrs. For $32 profit. Not lucrative to eat 83 miles.


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

I did a pickup one time for Lyft. As I was waiting for the pax to come outside I saw that the trip was from Tampa to LA. Turned out to be the wrong address though. Who knew there was more than one Ranch rd in the US?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Back in June a football player took a ride from Chicago O'hare to Buffalo so he wouldn't miss practice.

Even with dead miles highway trips are worth it because the cost per mile is MUCH leas than city miles.
They are just boring compared to chasing short hops and surges downtown all day.


----------



## christhedriver (Nov 27, 2017)

I agree about not understanding the .26 wear and tear calculation. I’ve never spent $260 on my car for every 1000 miles I drive it. Oil change every 3-5k, rotate the tires, check the brakes. What else is there? My car has a 100,000 mile warranty on it, if it breaks and it’s part of the warranty, it’s on the manufacturer, not me.


----------



## Damascus1d (Jan 2, 2017)

christhedriver said:


> I agree about not understanding the .26 wear and tear calculation. I've never spent $260 on my car for every 1000 miles I drive it. Oil change every 3-5k, rotate the tires, check the brakes. What else is there? My car has a 100,000 mile warranty on it, if it breaks and it's part of the warranty, it's on the manufacturer, not me.


The more miles you put on your car the less your car is worth


----------



## christhedriver (Nov 27, 2017)

I get that, but it was worth 20% less after the first 100ft as I pulled out of the dealership. High mileage on cars these days is not like it was in the 80’s and 90’s. It’s not uncommon to buy a car with 100,000 miles on it and run it to 200,000 on it. Also, while it may depreciate the value of my car, when is the last time you sold a car that you own, for a profit? If the $0.26 figure holds up, after 100,000 miles, my $24,000 car is now worth -$26,000?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

JO42thecat said:


> ...because I may have just topped it. I did a near 10 hour drive from Atlanta to West Virginia.
> 
> Also: Uber says my payment for this trip is "pending review." Any idea what that means?


Longest ride has to be a car full of college girls for two blocks.



christhedriver said:


> I get that, but it was worth 20% less after the first 100ft as I pulled out of the dealership. High mileage on cars these days is not like it was in the 80's and 90's. It's not uncommon to buy a car with 100,000 miles on it and run it to 200,000 on it. Also, while it may depreciate the value of my car, when is the last time you sold a car that you own, for a profit? If the $0.26 figure holds up, after 100,000 miles, my $24,000 car is now worth -$26,000?


I believe that number includes replacing tires brakes wiper blades, etc. all the things that need fixing and replacing in that 100,000


----------

